# Trovoada Lisboa 23 Dezembro 2009 Meteoalerta.com



## ajrebelo (29 Dez 2009 às 03:25)

Boas

No dia 23 de Dezembro por volta das 20h foi possível fazer o registo da trovoada que entrou na margem Sul do Tejo, a trovoada durou algumas horas.

Fica então aqui o vídeo feito de Lisboa.



Mais tarde na madrugada de 24 na Aroeira 




Ambas as musicas dos vídeos já estão disponíveis no 2 cd de chillout Meteolerta e Lad Records







Já à venda 

Abraços


----------



## psm (29 Dez 2009 às 06:56)

Belo registo, de uma noite espectacular, que tambem tive o prazer de presenciar!


----------



## MSantos (29 Dez 2009 às 13:35)

Grande registo

*MeteoAlerta* sempre em cima do acontecimento


----------

